# Long long term Rental.



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone
I am going to ask a question that has probably got an obvious answer to, but it just popped in my head so thought I would enquire. We always hear the term long term rental, but, I was just wondering what that might actually constitute? Usually you see "available for 12 months", my question is, can it mean a much longer term, say of a few years or say a permanent rental home? I would be really grateful for any help or advice on this please. 
Best Wishes
Pam.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Pam,

It means minimum of 12 months but is usually renewable each year


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Hi Pam,
> 
> It means minimum of 12 months but is usually renewable each year


Thanks Veronica, I thought that may be what it meant. Is it a common occurence for people to rent for a few years though, rather than buying? Or do people tend to rent for 12 months and then buy? We would possibly prefer to rent than buy, but not 100% sure as yet.
Pamxx.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

positive pam said:


> Thanks Veronica, I thought that may be what it meant. Is it a common occurence for people to rent for a few years though, rather than buying? Or do people tend to rent for 12 months and then buy? We would possibly prefer to rent than buy, but not 100% sure as yet.
> Pamxx.


Many people rent rather than buying. It is a matter of personal preference and circumstances.


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Many people rent rather than buying. It is a matter of personal preference and circumstances.


Once again, thank you Veronica. 
Pam.xx.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

We have just taken a "long term" rental in Pafos, whilst we look at options to buy .
Actually it is for just 6 months , which can be extended , without a problem. 
If anyone wants details of our great agency that we used , please fell free to contact me. 
We are very happy to be in Cyprus .


----------

